# VDGIF director fired by board



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Another one bites the dust. Seems no one can lead the VDGIF. After the spending fiasco and indictments from the "leaders" we had a couple of years ago I figured it would be smooth sailing. Guess not. I like the no reason part best. Guess all of us paying the bill don't deserve a response.


> VDGIF fires director
> 
> BY KEN PERROTTE
> 
> ...


----------



## jfish (Nov 14, 2007)

*Now we know the rest of the story*

I guess that is why he has not answered my recent emails???


----------

